

New EC2 Features: Tagging, Idempotency, Filtering, Bring Your Own Keys - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/09/new-amazon-ec2-features-resource-tagging-idempotency-filtering.html

======
pierrefar
With all these improvements in the various bits of AWS, I keep wondering why
Cloudfront is not getting a much-requested feature: gzip compression for files
that can be when the browser accepts gzip. I know I'm not the only one
asking/waiting for this, and the current solutions are very convoluted.

~~~
carson
Another feature that would be nice for Cloudfront is being able to back it
with a non-s3 resource.

~~~
jeffbarr
These are common requests, but I will pass them along to the team anyway to
guide our prioritization process.

~~~
thezilch
Is there a defacto means for communicating these kinds of requests? And if
not, I think a request for a feature like Dropbox's Votebox is in order --
<https://www.dropbox.com/votebox>.

~~~
jeffbarr
We don't have a formalized suggestion mechanism. You can email them to me
(jbarr@amazon.com), post them in the AWS Forums, write your own blog post, or
you can come work at Amazon (<http://aws.amazon.com/jobs>) and implement it
yourself!

------
moe
Wow, finally!

Tagging was _long_ overdue.

I hope the sigh of relief going through the ranks of AWS users will be heard
at Amazon HQ and motivates them to no longer hold back such trivial yet
essential features for years. Automating EC2 infrastructure has just become so
much easier. No more futzing with and abusing of security groups - Thank you!

------
wouterinho
Good stuff, I think tagging was long overdue. Hopfully they will release IAM
(<http://aws.amazon.com/iam>) to the public soon as well.

~~~
jeffbarr
You can use the IAM command line and APIs right now.

~~~
wouterinho
Sorry, I meant the IAM Management Console. Any chance this will be released
soon?

~~~
jeffbarr
I don't know the status of that :-)

------
necrecious
Idempotency and tagging are the big ones for me. Makes automating instance
operations easier.

